# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Gdje naučiti o radu neprofitnih udruga i pisanju projekata?

## ekoi

Ne znam da li moje pitanje spada ovdje, naime može li me itko tko zna uputiti gdje i kako mogu naučiti nešto o radu i upravljanju neprofitnih udruga i sastavljanju projekata u praksi? Naime znam za stranice Ureda za udruge, ali tamo su samo osnovne informacije o osnivanju i radu ali ne i konkretno u praksi.
Guglala sam i vidjela da se povremeno al jako rijetko održavaju neki seminari o pisanju projekata i vođenju udruga, ali ništa novijeg datuma u zg?
Svaka riječ je dobrodošla. Hvala unaprijed!  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

Evo, možda ti ovo pomogne: http://www.sih.hr/dokumenti/download...20projekta.pdf

----------


## ekoi

Hvala, ovo će biti jako korisno!

----------


## blackberry

zašto meni piše

Service Unavailable  :Sad: 

p.s. ja ti mogu pomoći s onime što znam ja...ako ti šta to znači piši na pp  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> zašto meni piše
> 
> Service Unavailable 
> 
> p.s. ja ti mogu pomoći s onime što znam ja...ako ti šta to znači piši na pp


Probaj ovako, preko web stranice, da ne ideš direktno u dokument: http://www.sih.hr/dokumenti/dokumenti_projekti.htm

Inače, i na onoj stranici "Donacije" bilo je uputa za pisanje projekata. Ne mogu sad to naći.... Ako uspijem, stavit ću link.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Guglajte Udrugu SMART, Zagreb i Rijeka, oni radu edukacije za pisanje projekata

----------


## blackberry

> Probaj ovako, preko web stranice, da ne ideš direktno u dokument: http://www.sih.hr/dokumenti/dokumenti_projekti.htm
> 
> Inače, i na onoj stranici "Donacije" bilo je uputa za pisanje projekata. Ne mogu sad to naći.... Ako uspijem, stavit ću link.


hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

iz kojeg si grada?
postoje regionalni centri za podrsku

----------


## Teica

*Ivarica,* ima li kod nas u Zg takav centar i gdje?

----------


## Teica

*ekoi,* baš ti hvala što si otvorila ovu temu  :Smile:  !

To i mene već dugo i jako zanima!

----------


## ekoi

Hvala na dosadašnjim odgovorima. 
Obratila sam se direktno Volonterskom centru Zagreb, oni su me uputili ovoj organizaciji za početak http://www.e-misija.info/index.php?o...&Itemid=100048, a kasnije kada ću imati konkretan projekt, mogu se obratiti ponovno Vol. centru Zgb.

Evo još nekoliko korisnih linkova za rad udruge i volontere:

http://www.vcz.hr/

http://www.uzuvrh.hr/defaulthrv.aspx

Evo, možda i ova informacija nekome pomogne. I ako još neko nešto zna, nek još javi, biti ću i dalje zahvalna.

*blackberry* hvala ti puno na ponuđenoj pomoći, zasada ću sve što mogu čeprkat sama da ne gnjavi uokolo, ako zapnem, sigurno ću ti se javiti na pp. hvala ti.

----------


## ivarica

teica, http://www.e-misija.info/

----------


## ivarica

sad vidim da je ekoi stavila link

----------


## Teica

Cure, hvala vam  :Smile:  !

----------

